# Thoughts on New Thundercats Roar



## DrReverb (May 20, 2018)

The internet has exploded with hatred towards the new Thundercats show, and I can understand why. It basically rips the foundation out of the original, not to mention the introduction is such a slap in the face to fans. "You don't know what a Thundercat is?!" Of course we do, why else are you using the Thundercats IP?


----------



## Mosie (May 20, 2018)

Didn't they make like an anime version of thundercats during that time too? I can't remember but it was on cartoon network. About to say they already butchered teen titans, don't do it again to a classic


----------



## Yanachii (May 21, 2018)

Aw man, this is like _Teen Titans Go! _
First I've heard of (and seen) this tbh and I'll probably give it a watch, just to get a feel for it, but... While the style is cute, I would have hoped for a style closer to the original.

I don't know if I'm in the minority, but I really liked the 2011 series.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 21, 2018)

I don't vehemently hate it but I don't like it. Imo this is better than the 80s one art wise, but not nearly as good as the 2011 one. Give me more Thundercats 2011. Preferably with better writing than it had originally.


----------



## Sagt (May 21, 2018)

It seems as if ruining beloved childhood cartoons by rebooting them as shitty comedies is becoming a trend.

Teen Titans Go, Ben 10, Powerpuff Girls, and now Thundercats Roar


----------



## Fiorabeast (May 21, 2018)

I....what? Yeah... I think I'm just going to watching the opening of the original Thundercats on repeat... 
(Fun fact: the opening animation of the original Thundercats was actually handled by an animation studio in Japan, which is the reason why the rest of the show was kind of crummy, but the opening was cool and awesome as heck).


----------



## Yakamaru (May 21, 2018)

Well, shit. This reminded me so much of a tweet I saw the other day, about how styles are so damn generic and that it's basically the same face shape, big mouth, goofy lookin' and easy to change just with some colouring/hair.

Think Gumball, and how many styles look like his. Let me see if I can dig up the tweet..


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 21, 2018)

I've never watched Thundercats before.  After seeing this, I'm having no strong feelings about it.  If it were on TV, I'd probably flip it on as background noise.
-
A big thing that turns me off is the realization that it's the same damn art style that they use for a majority of their shows.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 21, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Well, shit. This reminded me so much of a tweet I saw the other day, about how styles are so damn generic and that it's basically the same face shape, big mouth, goofy lookin' and easy to change just with some colouring/hair.
> 
> Think Gumball, and how many styles look like his. Let me see if I can dig up the tweet..


Gumball was at least willing to break it up with real pictures and photos as settings, a variety of different styles, and is unique enough on its own right to be considered a "unique style" per say.  that being said, it does share a majority of its style with that of shows of a similar caliber.  Steven Universe, Chowder, Regular Show, even this new show called Craig And The Creek or some shit looks like they were all made by the same people.  Teen Titans Go, despite ALL ITS FLAWS, looks more unique and still... sorta... retains the style that makes it visually relatable to the old show.


----------



## DrReverb (May 21, 2018)

Even Japan thinks our animation sucks. With technology animation should be getting better, not worse. Not to mention the trailer tells us how freaking awful the writing is. "My magical slicing stick," they're not even f*cking trying.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998186748143267841


----------



## Fiorabeast (May 21, 2018)

DrReverb said:


> Even Japan thinks our animation sucks. With technology animation should be getting better, not worse. Not to mention the trailer tells us how freaking awful the writing is. "My magical slicing stick," they're not even f*cking trying.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998186748143267841



Err... I'm a Japanese person here and actually reading this person's account... I don't know if he's actually a working animator (like, it says in his profile that he's working as an English instructor as well as animation but...). Like, what... animation studio is he associated with? Is he a freelancer? Are there OTHER Japanese animators that say the same thing here? Because if you are only relying on this one opinion in English and not finding other Japanese animators (who actually don't comment much on this since either most are busy or keep their negative opinions to themselves sometimes) that's...


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 21, 2018)

DrReverb said:


> Even Japan thinks our animation sucks. With technology animation should be getting better, not worse. Not to mention the trailer tells us how freaking awful the writing is. "My magical slicing stick," they're not even f*cking trying.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998186748143267841


It sounds like crappy "WOAH RANDOM HUMOR SO FUNNY" sorta shit that Adventure Time got a hard-on for.  I mean, there's a time and a place for them, but even Steven Universe, a show heavily focused on its plot, fell into this trap in its early season (a season many agree to be its weakest the first 20 or so episodes)


----------



## Sagt (May 22, 2018)

Fiorabeast said:


> Err... I'm a Japanese person here and actually reading this person's account... I don't know if he's actually a working animator (like, it says in his profile that he's working as an English instructor as well as animation but...). Like, what... animation studio is he associated with? Is he a freelancer? Are there OTHER Japanese animators that say the same thing here? Because if you are only relying on this one opinion in English and not finding other Japanese animators (who actually don't comment much on this since either most are busy or keep their negative opinions to themselves sometimes) that's...


Uh...

I don't think an animator is even required to know which animation style is more impressive between the two; it's pretty obvious. That said, the two styles aren't really comparable. The anime shown is supposed to be semi-realistic, whilst Thundercats Roar is purposefully goofy and cartoony. Comparing the two as if they're both trying to achieve the same thing, and as if they're representative of the best technology/skill available to each country, is a bit silly.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 22, 2018)

Lcs said:


> Uh...
> 
> I don't think an animator is even required to know which animation style is more impressive between the two; it's pretty obvious. That said, the two styles aren't really comparable. The anime shown is supposed to be semi-realistic, whilst Thundercats Roar is purposefully goofy and cartoony. Comparing the two as if they're both trying to achieve the same thing, and as if they're representative of the best technology/skill available to each country, is a bit silly.



It's the exact same situation with Teen Titans vs Teen Titans Go.

The issue here is that it's following a basic trend that is tiring and the same across every show.  Cartoon Network needs some variety, and what it lacks in variety of shows (always airing TTG) it also lacks in art styles and different looks... it literally looks like the same person is making these shows.

I don't see how "it's supposed to look goofy" is a proper excuse for lacking variety.


----------



## Fiorabeast (May 22, 2018)

Lcs said:


> Uh...
> 
> I don't think an animator is even required to know which animation style is more impressive between the two; it's pretty obvious. That said, the two styles aren't really comparable. The anime shown is supposed to be semi-realistic, whilst Thundercats Roar is purposefully goofy and cartoony. Comparing the two as if they're both trying to achieve the same thing, and as if they're representative of the best technology/skill available to each country, is a bit silly.



Well, what I'm trying to say is, I find this REALLY uncomfortable that the OP uses someone random on the internet (that doesn't look like they are a well-known animator) as the fact all opinion on how this remake of Thundercats is horrible compared to our animation. Like there are probably other animators or Japanese views that probably find this hilarious, BUT as the usual of a lot of English speakers, they don't bother to find these comments in JAPANESE at all to back up their claims. Not to mention, Japan DOES have cartoony and goofy anime (Osomatsu-san, the 90's anime 'I'm Tsuruhime~!' Tensai Bakabon, Hey Bot! etc) but everyone holds the Violet Evergarden 'realistic human proportion' animation more as something with high regard when it just depends on the studio and budgets doing this.
Not to mention, Japan tends to enjoy goofy-looking styled animation since we have Adventure Time and a lot of other American cartoons here on TV so... *shrugs*

I don't know if they realized it, and I forgot their name, but an episode of Gumball (it was when his mom was fighting, I believe) WAS animated and done by a well-known animator from Japan.


----------



## rknight (May 22, 2018)

This show will be an disaster, rather than selling the rights to Studio WIT, we get this hot garbage
Its no wonder why usa animation is dead to most people


----------



## Sagt (May 22, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> It's the exact same situation with Teen Titans vs Teen Titans Go.
> 
> The issue here is that it's following a basic trend that is tiring and the same across every show.  Cartoon Network needs some variety, and what it lacks in variety of shows (always airing TTG) it also lacks in art styles and different looks... it literally looks like the same person is making these shows.


You're arguing that point to the wrong person.

Look at my first post on this thread; I don't disagree with you here.



ResolutionBlaze said:


> I don't see how "it's supposed to look goofy" is a proper excuse for lacking variety.


That wasn't even the argument I was making.

My argument was that Thundercats Roar is going to be a kid-oriented, goofy, comedy genre; they purposefully made their style reflect that. That in mind, comparing some Japanese anime -- a more serious, adult-oriented show, which has a particular focus on making its animation good -- to Thundercats Roar is pretty silly. However, more silly was that a comparison was being made between American and Japanese animation in general, from these two cherry-picked shows.


----------



## Fiorabeast (May 22, 2018)

Lcs said:


> You're arguing that point to the wrong person.
> 
> Look at my first post on this thread; I don't disagree with you here.
> 
> ...



As a person who has a VERY hard time understanding and reading English here nowadays, I actually would have appreciated if you stated something clearly that you agreed with me because the 'Uh...' wording and everything else confused me when I read it to where I thought you WERE disagreeing with what I said, and not directing it at the OP. Which is why I wrote that response. Sorry for the misunderstanding.

With THAT being said anyways... 
I DO agree with the comparisons between those two animated works as being really silly. 
I kind of wonder though, if the OP realizes that there HAVE been silly spin-offs based on certain cartoons for years, and I know anime has this kind of thing a lot. Like, Attack on Titan had a school-based comedy parody, as well as Fist of the North Star with their 'strawberry' spin-off and others, and Assassination Classroom with an RPG-influenced setting, etc..


----------



## Sagt (May 22, 2018)

Fiorabeast said:


> As a person who has a VERY hard time understanding and reading English here nowadays, I actually would have appreciated if you stated something clearly that you agreed with me because the 'Uh...' wording and everything else confused me when I read it to where I thought you WERE disagreeing with what I said, and not directing it at the OP. Which is why I wrote that response. Sorry for the misunderstanding.
> 
> With THAT being said anyways...
> I DO agree with the comparisons between those two animated works as being really silly.
> I kind of wonder though, if the OP realizes that there HAVE been silly spin-offs based on certain cartoons for years, and I know anime has this kind of thing a lot. Like, Attack on Titan had a school-based comedy parody, as well as Fist of the North Star with their 'strawberry' spin-off and others, and Assassination Classroom with an RPG-influenced setting, etc..


I'm getting confused now, lol.

I don't agree with you. The post you quoted was directed at someone else.

Personally I think the art style is pretty generic, and I don't have high expectations for this show. The point I tried to make earlier, though, was just that the art style is fitting of the genre and for the intended demographic of viewers, kids.

I get what you're saying, that an opinion from one rando on Twitter isn't representative of how everyone in Japan thinks of this show, but that's kind of a trivial point. Offhand, I'd think the other guy didn't mean what he said literally.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 22, 2018)

Lcs said:


> You're arguing that point to the wrong person.
> 
> Look at my first post on this thread; I don't disagree with you here.
> 
> ...



I don't think it's silly to compare them.

If you're going to do a proper reboot of the show, you should at least find a middle ground, get to a point where it reflects a style that still makes it at least recognizable to the old show.  I haven't watched either, but it doesn't seem like it resembles it at all.  TTG, despite its glaring flaws, still retains a look that makes it recognizable to the old show even with the new style.

There was a person on Twitter who worked on an art style that did just that; still built cartoony, cheap, and still retained a bit of the look that the old show did.

@FONCreator’s Tweet: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998043718404984832
This style still looks cartoon but it retains a similar look that still makes it recognizable.


----------



## Sagt (May 22, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I don't think it's silly to compare them.
> 
> If you're going to do a proper reboot of the show, you should at least find a middle ground, get to a point where it reflects a style that still makes it at least recognizable to the old show.  I haven't watched either, but it doesn't seem like it resembles it at all.  TTG, despite its glaring flaws, still retains a look that makes it recognizable to the old show even with the new style.
> 
> ...


You didn't give a reason for why it's not dumb to compare the two. Instead, you're just complaining about the art style again and how it's not similar to what it used to be.

Regardless, it is recognisable to the old show. Maybe not to the degree you'd like, or to the degree of TTG, but this sounds more like a personal preference rather than something they "should" have done.

Keep in mind that that this reboot isn't a "proper reboot" in the first place. The original show was serious and had a linear plot, whilst this new one looks like it's going to have a different take on the show, as a generic, kid-oriented comedy. That in mind, I think the real problem isn't the art style, but instead it's the basis of the reboot, as a cash-grab, which tries to benefit from the name recognition of the old show and the popularity of randumb humour.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 22, 2018)

Lcs said:


> You didn't give a reason for why it's not dumb to compare the two. Instead, you're just complaining about the art style again and how it's not similar to what it used to be.
> 
> Regardless, it is recognisable to the old show. Maybe not to the degree you'd like, or to the degree of TTG, but this sounds more like a personal preference rather than something they "should" have done.
> 
> Keep in mind that that this reboot isn't a "proper reboot" in the first place. The original show was serious and had a linear plot, whilst this new one looks like it's going to have a different take on the show, as a generic, kid-oriented comedy. That in mind, I think the real problem isn't the art style, but instead it's the basis of the reboot, as a cash-grab, which tries to benefit from the name recognition of the old show and the popularity of randumb humour.



Teen Titans Go is the same deal but it still retains a look that maintains the recognition of the characters.

If you placed these characters side by side you would not be able to tell they were the same.  At that point you have failed, art style be damned.  Keep in mind; this is coming from me, someone who has never even heard of Thundercats and only saw one side by side comparison.  It's laughably innacurate.  The only similarities any of them share is the sword and some outfit changes.  All the characters look like they have the same personality with no distinct qualities.

That kinda happens when you curve every sharp feature an old character had.  That kinda defeats the purpose.  It's like "It's the same character, except every physical competent has been altered"

Direct comparison is dumb yes, but that doesn't mean the concept isn't the same; the character should still be recognizably similar.  I don't recognize any of the characters when put side by side.  If the word Thundercats weren't in the title people would think it was an Adventure Time knock off.


----------



## Augustus (May 23, 2018)

I am a fan of the 2011 series and first watched the original series last year. This upcoming series looks like the worst of three. I will watch a couple of episodes and see what is like, but I do not have a lot of hope for it.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 25, 2018)

DrReverb said:


> The internet has exploded with hatred towards the new Thundercats show, and I can understand why. It basically rips the foundation out of the original, not to mention the introduction is such a slap in the face to fans. "You don't know what a Thundercat is?!" Of course we do, why else are you using the Thundercats IP?


Is this serious? Wow.. I can see why people hate it.


----------



## DrReverb (May 31, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> There was a person on Twitter who worked on an art style that did just that; still built cartoony, cheap, and still retained a bit of the look that the old show did.
> 
> @FONCreator’s Tweet:
> 
> ...



I think that's a fair compromise


----------



## LogicNuke (May 31, 2018)

You know you'll watch this.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jun 2, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> You know you'll watch this.


Idk about you or anyone else here, but I've taken to just watching select shows over the internet.  Hell, Cobra Kai is an awesome show and it's only on Youtube Red.
At this point, I just use TVs as a giant monitor for my laptop.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 6, 2018)

LogicNuke said:


> You know you'll watch this.


But not everyone can pull off a _Friendship is Magic_.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jun 6, 2018)

Never watch TV, I just use it as a bigger monitor so Idk


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm not sure I like how goofy it is...


----------

